# Sutures removed - wound re-opened Help please



## SangrelX (Oct 27, 2011)

Male Min-pin about 7 yrs old
11.4 lbs
had a growth removed from his belly and sent for check and grading .. praying its not cancer..

He was rescued from a abusive owner and we have had him for about 4 years now

his surgery was 7 days ago.. I took him in to the vet the sutures were moving around freely only had 4 in place

The vet cut them out and right there in the office the wound opened. The vet just filled it full of flesh glue and it held shut until I got home. 

Its now open and has scabbing material in it etc.. I can see the fresh fleshy patch of skin where its not shut. It does not bleed it just looks like fresh new skin forming in the wound and looks raw

He doesnt act in pain. He doesnt react badly when its palpitated. He acts like his happy self

He was given a excellent result in his full CBC all organs functioning normally. He is in excellent health so far. Its just this potential cancer and now this open wound!!

I need advice. I have steri-strips, Iodine, Gauze pads, medical tape etc..
I cleaned it today when we got home with iodine and closed it with strips and taped down. Then a gauze pad and wrapping around him.

well the wrapping came off and we saw the wound was open Again... So I repeated the same process. I cleaned it with iodine again and covered it. Then upon further reading I decided to unwrap it and leave the strips and taping on to let as much fresh air get to it as I can


Ok now as it is. It has basically nothing covering it. I had to remove the second coverings because of the fluids getting onto them. Its still looking clean like fresh raw skin forming it just his this gnarly scabbing going on which I think is partially due to the skin glue and natural scabbing.. 

Please see the photos in my drop box to see how it is
The vet said if it re-opened after they glued it to just clean it and let it heal. It will leave a ugly scar but should heal fine. I have him on antibiotics as well to fight any issues there

https://picasaweb.google.com/102475220097254872974/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCNiT_8Ogsfe8wgE#

Thanks for any advice .. I am worried.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

I have seen this type of wound opening before and it has always finished healing on it's own. I would not put Iodine on it , just let it dry and heal. If your dog is an inside dog and not rolling around in the dirt I would not worry too much. I know you want to do something , however , if your dog is not pawing or biting the area it's going to heal just fine.
BTW , leave the strips, tape and gauze off as the dog may eat them.....

Best , oldhound


----------



## SangrelX (Oct 27, 2011)

You have no idea how much that eases my feelings. I have spent hours and hours of time searching forums and google reading stories from people who describe a similar situation but none had photos so I can see if they are talking about the same thing.

here is my other issue with this wound.
We have a dog door that goes down the back steps into a open yard for them. He will be going in and out im sure. Up and down those stairs. Should I continue to prevent him from doing this freely. I have been basically taking him outside myself or monitoring how often he can go out alone to the yard. He also likes to lay down in the sun during daylight hours which I have prevented him from doing and will continue to do until it heals.

Any advice on that situation..

since he does go outside im sure I should probably clean the area maybe once or twice a day right? what your take on that? and if I do clean it atleast once a day should I just use like a warm water irrigation or a mild soap of some sort?

I know this is a lot of questions but I need advice from people who have been in this situation. My animals are my kids and I take care of them best I can and know how.

thanks
Jonathan


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Put a pair of men's boxers on him upside down, so the tail comes out the crotch. If he can get them off, cut two slits in the waistband on either side of the back, and thread a knee high thru each hole and tie to his collar. That will keep the incision clean if he lays down outside as long as it isn't muddy, and keep him from licking the incision. Put a new pair of boxers on him if they get dirty. You'll need to take them off to take him out to potty.

The wound should heal fine, but may leave a scar. If you need to clean it, dilute Betadine/Iodine with lukewarm water until it is a tea-like consistency. Flush it until it is clean. Pat dry.


----------



## SangrelX (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.. I feel a lot better now about this

I checked him today around 5pm its darkening a bit like its scabbing over. Its not a full formed scabbing yet but it seems to be fine. He is on Simplicef to fight any possible bacterium in that wound he has 6 days worth and has 4 days of it left..

Hope this all goes well
anymore advice please post it.
Thanks
Jonathan


----------

